# MK 1 ejection problems



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

Dad gave me his MK 1 (actually a standard, I think) and I fired it yesterday for the first time. The 9 cartridges that he had in the Mag fired and ejected just fine. Once I switched to a new box of ammo (federal) I had problems with the gun not ejection the spent round. It would eject every once in a while, but for the most part, I had to slide the bolt after every shot.

I broke the gun down and cleaned it (not quite as bad as I had feared) and have not had the chance to fire it since. Does it sound like a cleaning issue, or should I look for a shop to check it out?


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's an ammo issue. I would try several different different brands and see what feeds through your gun best. It seems that .22 pistols are pretty finicky with ammo.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's too early to determine anything.

My MKII is not picky with ammo at all, but that doesn't mean yours isn't. I practically never clean mine either, and that's with multiple boxes of rounds through it with no issues. Again, that doesn't mean your experience will be the same.

I wouldn't worry about it until you shoot it since the cleaning/lubing and try a few different ammos.

Report back after you've done these things...


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got back from the range. I bought a box of high velocity cartridges and they performed fine. I guess the gun needs a bit more umph to actuate the bolt. Upside is that now I know how to take down and put the gun back together


----------

